# Benchtop Drill Press



## PPBART (Nov 11, 2011)

My 45-yr old daughter has developed an interest in woodworking. She has done some simple projects so far but wants to go farther. A few days ago she came over and we spent most of the afternoon in my shop learning basic operations on tablesaw, router, drillpress, etc. She has at this time some basic tools: jigsaw, drill, sander, and assorted hand tools, but wants to go farther. Her main interests now are a benchtop table saw, and a benchtop drill press. I don't have much experience with either, so I'm looking for recommendations, experiences, etc. Any help appreciated!
,


----------



## Mordekyle (Dec 3, 2020)

I don’t know anything about those tools, but wanted to say “good on you” for hanging out with her.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

A lot depends on how much she wants to spend. I bought a cheap Harbor Freight drill press 25 yrs ago and it's served me well although I haven't used it much for woodworking. I have a full size table saw and don't know much about the small ones [other than seeing them used on jobsites] IMO a miter saw is one of the more important tools for woodworking although a lot depends on just what you plan to do.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I agree with Mark, buying an inexpensive drill press will probably last her for years. I found the only problem with lesser expensive units, it is impossible to mount mortising attachments as the quill is not large enough. I had an older one that burned up and motor replacement was prohibitive, and a friend gave me one. It was totally inadequate for mortising, but does well with drilling.

Before buying a benchtop table saw, I would look into a table saw mounted on a gurney with wheels. It puts the table saw at the right height, is movable, and stores in a small area when folded. The table area is important, too. A too small benchtop table saw could be dangerous, whereas a normal sized top will support larger lumber.

If she gets into crafts much, another neat tool would be a scroll saw for intricate cuts.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

For a drill press, a nice feature to have would be an electronic speed control. A cheaper drill press will have change speed by moving belts on pulleys ---- which few people actually do, and one ends up boring with a 3" hole saw at a speed better suited for a 3/8" bit.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree with Mark and Larry. There's no need to break the budget on a drill press, and as far as the table saw a lot of it is going to come down to space and budget. "Woodworking" is a broad topic, and some people don't need a larger table saw, but, budget and space constraints aside, there's no such thing as one that is too large. The main thing to keep in mind with a table saw is that it is a stationary tool, so regardless of big or small it requires a solid, stable bench or stand. While a smaller saw might be the initial best fit for the budget, as Larry said, one that is too small can be dangerous, so it needs to be well thought, and may be best to hold off for a bit and save some more for a larger one. Bird houses, cutting boards, and things like that don't require a lot of table, but for ripping 4x8 sheets she'll definitely want more than the smaller saws. Another thing she may have on the horizon is a router table, and while not my preference because I like the flexibility of being able to move from one to the other without having to shange things up, some like a router table extension on their table saw. This obviously requires a larger extension on the saw, but eliminates the need for a separate table.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

This is a steal, right now, and is more than adequate. RIDGID 10 in. Pro Jobsite Table Saw with Stand-R4514 - The Home Depot


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

By the way, and not knowing what kind of projects appeal to her, I'm not sure I would put a drill press near the top of the list. I use mine a lot, for both wood and metal work, so certainly consider it invaluable, but when you break down the steps for various projects it may not be as essential as certain other things for cabinet building or restoration, cutting boards, pen or knife making, or any number of projects. So while I would definitely leave it on the wish list, might tend to watch the auctions, Craigslist, or whatever for a while to see if anything pops up, and focus on things like a router table, dovetail jig, mini lathe, or whatever else piques her interest. Back to the table saw, suggest to her that she look at Microjig, Incra, Kreg, and some of the others who make safety devices like push sticks, feather boards, etc., as well as other enhancements like tenon and other custom jigs. And speaking of Kreg, she might be interested in a pocket hole jig.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

mark sr said:


> A lot depends on how much she wants to spend. I bought a cheap Harbor Freight drill press 25 yrs ago and it's served me well although I haven't used it much for woodworking. I have a full size table saw and don't know much about the small ones [other than seeing them used on jobsites] IMO a miter saw is one of the more important tools for woodworking although a lot depends on just what you plan to do.


Same. I'm sure the fancy drill presses are much easier to use, but my HF drill press has served me well for many years, though not as many as yours!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You probably could add accessories all day, but a tenoning jig on the table saw saves hands and makes great cuts not normally available free hand.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Interesting... a drill press is one of things I wish I had room for but don't so I have never had one. I had assumed they were just like any variable speed drill but after reading your post I looked at the cheap ones and they all seem to require moving belts on pulleys to change speeds. Who'd have thunk it? Silly me. But glad to know this for if/when I get a bigger garage or workshop.



SPS-1 said:


> For a drill press, a nice feature to have would be an electronic speed control. A cheaper drill press will have change speed by moving belts on pulleys ---- which few people actually do, and one ends up boring with a 3" hole saw at a speed better suited for a 3/8" bit.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I purchased a Harbor Freight drill press 25 years ago.
It still is in use on my workbench. As far as belts go, 30 seconds to change the speed.
Not really an inconvenience in the whole scheme of things.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have just been looking and most of the more the expensive ones also work with belts and pulleys. Interesting.



Missouri Bound said:


> I purchased a Harbor Freight drill press 25 years ago.
> It still is in use on my workbench. As far as belts go, 30 seconds to change the speed.
> Not really an inconvenience in the whole scheme of things.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Wear heavy gloves in case the drill bit binds and the work piece starts spinning around way fast.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Sorry to disagree with you, but Keep gloves away from any, any spinning machinery. They have no place there and can cause harm to the operator. Your work should be clamped down to prevent any errant spinning.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

chandler48 said:


> Sorry to disagree with you, but Keep gloves away from any, any spinning machinery. They have no place there and can cause harm to the operator. Your work should be clamped down to prevent any errant spinning.


Good point. 
Out of convenience or speed I don't clamp or wear gloves. My number will come up someday.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

raylo32 said:


> I had assumed they were just like any variable speed drill but after reading your post I looked at the cheap ones and they all seem to require moving belts on pulleys to change speeds.


The other workshop tool that needs a variable speed is benchtop belt sander. My corded hand held sander has variable speed, and so does my random orbit sander. But my benchtop belt sander is single speed --- and its speed is high, and will remove material far too quickly for most tasks. Not much I can use it for.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

SPS-1 said:


> and its speed is high, and will remove material far too quickly for most tasks. Not much I can use it for.


Benchtop sanders are made to remove a lot of material fast. Changing the belt grit might help you.
But a variable speed control would be counter productive for its intended use.
Ebay, Craigslist are two ways to open up that space on your workbench.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Depends on budget. But for the price this one is pretty good.


https://www.amazon.com/WEN-4210-Drill-Press-10-Inch/dp/B005UKGLAS/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=wen+drill+press&qid=1612654934&s=hi&sr=1-3


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I"m curious why a drill press would need a laser. 
Does it have wi-fi and bluetooth also?


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Missouri Bound said:


> I"m curious why a drill press would need a laser.
> Does it have wi-fi and bluetooth also?


Well,
"The two laser lines should cross where the drill meets the workpiece."
That explains a lot. Or not.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

quatsch said:


> Well,
> "The two laser lines should cross where the drill meets the workpiece."
> That explains a lot. Or not.


In my shop the drill meets the workpiece where I have center punched it.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

"gimmick:
a trick or device intended to attract attention, publicity, or business."

These space lasers that started the CA wildfires? 
I guess you don't like them either!


----------



## PPBART (Nov 11, 2011)

Missouri Bound said:


> I purchased a Harbor Freight drill press 25 years ago.
> It still is in use on my workbench. As far as belts go, 30 seconds to change the speed.
> Not really an inconvenience in the whole scheme of things.


My Rockwell benchtop was used when given to me, and I've had it in my shop since 1985; never even had to replace the belt. And I agree, moving the belt to change speed is really no issue.  

I think for my daughter I'll recommend the Wen (thanks, RRH). I've got a Wen thickness planer that does a good job, and the drill press looks to be equally able to meet the needs of a hobbyist.


----------



## PPBART (Nov 11, 2011)

chandler48 said:


> ...the only problem with lesser expensive units, it is impossible to mount mortising attachments as the quill is not large enough...
> Before buying a benchtop table saw, I would look into a table saw mounted on a gurney with wheels... another neat tool would be a scroll saw for intricate cuts.


I have no ideas where her interests will take her. I've built furniture, toys, etc for her all her life, from her first cradle to a bedroom set for her 9-yr old daughter. Maybe she has realized I'm getting on years and won't be around forever, so she should learn for her self.  

The rolling/folding table saw would probably be a good option -- I'm pretty sure she'll do as many others have and take over half (or more) of their garage for a shop, so space will always be a concern. And the scroll saw might be of interest to her as well, I gave her a Dremel tool and accessories for Christmas which she loves; she has a birthday coming up in April, so gift options are plentiful.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

mark sr said:


> A lot depends on how much she wants to spend. I bought a cheap Harbor Freight drill press 25 yrs ago and it's served me well although I haven't used it much for woodworking.


Same here. Mine works fine and I'd go that route. If she becomes a master wordworker and needs more, she can sell this one on craig's list and maybe buy a better one on craig's list. Or just go look for one on craig's list now!


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

This one is a little bigger and more $ than the smallest HF unit but has variable speed control... not electronic but a wheel. I suspect it moves a belt on a beveled pulley or somesuch but much easier than messing with belts. Anyone here have one of these?

WEN 12 in. Variable Speed Drill Press-4214 - The Home Depot


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

raylo32 said:


> This one is a little bigger and more $ than the smallest HF unit but has variable speed control... not electronic but a wheel. I suspect it moves a belt on a beveled pulley or somesuch but much easier than messing with belts. Anyone here have one of these?
> 
> WEN 12 in. Variable Speed Drill Press-4214 - The Home Depot


Most likely that box on the top is where the gearing is. There should be a little tab or handle to open the top. Then just switch the belt onto the right spindle and you're good to go. That's how my HF drill works. It would be nice to switch speeds electronically, but I don't use mine enough to pay for something like that.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

No, this one has another wheel with arms on the other side that engages a variable pulley. No opening, no belt switching, and infinitely and stepless variable speeds. They show it in operation in the video on the HD product page. But unfortunately many of the reviews say the motor is weak and overheats on tougher tasks.



jeffnc said:


> Most likely that box on the top is where the gearing is. There should be a little tab or handle to open the top. Then just switch the belt onto the right spindle and you're good to go. That's how my HF drill works. It would be nice to switch speeds electronically, but I don't use mine enough to pay for something like that.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

raylo32 said:


> No, this one has another wheel with arms on the other side that engages a variable pulley. No opening, no belt switching, and infinitely and stepless variable speeds.


Well that part sounds nice anyway! I didn't notice in the description "infinitely variable speed" the first time I looked.


----------



## KarenWilson (Feb 9, 2021)

That is a pretty interesting hobby and very unusual for me to hear that a woman is doing this, so nice! But I think that a benchtop table is quite dangerous, she needs to be careful and train a little bit with poor works. I know there is a website specialized in Power Tool usage and it contains a lot of information and instructions of how to use any intrument. I used it when I wanted to learn how to use the brushless hammer drill (for wood as well). I've watched a few videos on youtube but it wasn't enough because it was a totally different experience in comparison with what I saw on videos. So I would better recommend to read such instructions in order to understand how to work properly with it.


----------



## Buster Snacks (Jan 21, 2021)

PPBART said:


> My 45-yr old daughter has developed an interest in woodworking. She has done some simple projects so far but wants to go farther. A few days ago she came over and we spent most of the afternoon in my shop learning basic operations on tablesaw, router, drillpress, etc. She has at this time some basic tools: jigsaw, drill, sander, and assorted hand tools, but wants to go farther. Her main interests now are a benchtop table saw, and a benchtop drill press. I don't have much experience with either, so I'm looking for recommendations, experiences, etc. Any help appreciated!
> ,


I think it might be worthwhile looking for a used contractors saw with a cast iron top, the cast aluminum tops on a lot of new bench top table saws are anything but flat. I have a small Ryobi bench top drill press that has served me well although there are times i wish it had a quill lock. Take into consideration I'm not nor have any desire to be a fine woodworker.


----------



## SDkid605 (Oct 24, 2020)

PPBART said:


> My 45-yr old daughter has developed an interest in woodworking. She has done some simple projects so far but wants to go farther. A few days ago she came over and we spent most of the afternoon in my shop learning basic operations on tablesaw, router, drillpress, etc. She has at this time some basic tools: jigsaw, drill, sander, and assorted hand tools, but wants to go farther. Her main interests now are a benchtop table saw, and a benchtop drill press. I don't have much experience with either, so I'm looking for recommendations, experiences, etc. Any help appreciated!
> ,


On YouTube, there is a channel that I subscribe to:
*3 X 3 Custom - Tamar*
A woman who does really cool projects, and is fun to watch.

She has several videos about her shop setup, and tools she uses.
Maybe your daughter would appreciate watching her videos ??
Best of luck to you both in your projects.


----------



## Edmiester (May 25, 2020)

As others have stated a cheap drill press goes a long way. Got mine 15 years ago at Harbor Freight. Works good for me and what I use it for. As for a bench top saw...don't waste your money. I've had 3 of them and they never met my needs. I found a Porter Cable cheap at a yard sale. This thing is a beast and delivers everything I need.


----------



## dudeman (Nov 14, 2011)

PPBART said:


> A few days ago she came over and we spent most of the afternoon in my shop learning basic operations on tablesaw, router, drillpress, etc. Her main interests now are a benchtop table saw, and a benchtop drill press. I don't have much experience with either...


i dont quite understand your post but as a novice woodworker you would want a good table saw because if you buy a cheap crap one and it ends up giving you problems. it could diacourage you from using/learning it. they are a little more usefull than a miter saw because you can make jigs for a table saw that a miter saw can do. as for the drill press the brand doesnt really matter, in my opinion, to much because its all about the drill bits that you use. hope this helps


----------



## PPBART (Nov 11, 2011)

SDkid605 said:


> On YouTube, there is a channel that I subscribe to:
> *3 X 3 Custom - Tamar*
> A woman who does really cool projects, and is fun to watch...


I found the 3X3 channel about a year ago, and I agree she is entertaining and does good work. I've already suggested that my daughter check out her channel, along with a couple of other women crafters,

Daughter came over this morning with a little project and we spent 2-3 hrs in the shop. I used that time to introduce her to resawing, to getting a straight edge on an irregular board, to use of pin nailer, and several other topics that escape me right now. She has really gotten the bug!  Looks like the shop sessions will be a weekly thing for a while.


----------



## BHerman (Feb 7, 2021)

raylo32 said:


> This one is a little bigger and more $ than the smallest HF unit but has variable speed control... not electronic but a wheel. I suspect it moves a belt on a beveled pulley or somesuch but much easier than messing with belts. Anyone here have one of these?
> 
> WEN 12 in. Variable Speed Drill Press-4214 - The Home Depot


I have this one and am quite happy with it. It replaced a HF benchtop that was not accurate and pretty underpowered. here's mine in a rolling cart with drawers that I built for it.


----------



## FrankWC (Nov 19, 2020)

If you buy a drill press get a vise for it at the same time, I have probably hurt myself with a drill press more than any other tool, mostly by being in a hurry and not securing the work piece.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Good point, @FrankWC . Be sure to get one that is large enough to hold nominal pieces of lumber. I bought a really nice one and it only opens up to 3 1/4" making it impossible to hold 1x4 lumber pieces.


----------



## Norman H. (Dec 17, 2020)

PPBART said:


> My 45-yr old daughter has developed an interest in woodworking. She has done some simple projects so far but wants to go farther. A few days ago she came over and we spent most of the afternoon in my shop learning basic operations on tablesaw, router, drillpress, etc. She has at this time some basic tools: jigsaw, drill, sander, and assorted hand tools, but wants to go farther. Her main interests now are a benchtop table saw, and a benchtop drill press. I don't have much experience with either, so I'm looking for recommendations, experiences, etc. Any help appreciated!
> ,


I have had the Delta 10" portable table saw from Menards for about 2 years. I do a lot of home remodeling and it has been a good saw. I do recommend buying a better blade than the one that comes with it. So far that is the only issue I have had with it. If money was not an issue i would go with the DeWalt 12" job site table saw. If she is serious about this then she needs to buy a drill press with variable speed options. The belt driven are a little more of a hassle to change the speeds than the clutch type but they are safer when it comes to jamming up because the belt will slip where the clutch normally won't. I haven't been in the market for one in a long time so I won't recommend one. I will recommend looking on You Tube for comparison videos.


----------

